# LGB Caboose Question



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone own an LGB caboose # 42790? LGB has always been pretty vague about their scale (the infamous rubber scale), so I can't tell just what approximate scale it might be. Some of LGB's US standard gauge rolling stock dimensions are almost spot on with Aristo's (box cars for instance). I run 1/29 Aristo and USAT rolling stock and I'd like to know if this caboose will look out of place (i.e.: caboose on steroids). I'm not looking for a spot on scale model of the prototype, just something that will look acceptable. If you've got pictures of this caboose with some Aristo or USAT rolling stock would be great. Thanks.


-Kevin.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I run an LGB long steel caboose in PRR livery and it is quite large, but I still like it. Here it is being pulled by a Bachmannn Annie, along with a USA boxcar, MDC open hopper, and a Bachmann flatcar.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of them, Santa Fe and Rio Grande. They are big. As far as I can determine they do not match any known scale. Size wise they are closest to the 1:20.3 long caboose, but those are narrow gauge not standard gauge, which these represent. My guess is that they built a cabin to sit on an existing frame and didn't try to do an even close to reasonable scale match to their 1:29ish freight cars. They look OK with 1:29 freight cars, but I would have preferred them to be smaller and closer to scale. If you look at the LGB bobber caboose you will see that it is large compared to other 1:22.5/24 cars. Chuck


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Bill and Chuck- Boy the picture tells it all. That is a large caboose. I'm glad that you had a picture of it with a consist of cars. It definitely puts things into perspective. Thanks again for the help. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, does anyone have both this caboose and an Aristo Craft Caboose? Are they both about the same size, know the Aristo Craft caboose is also big for 1/29th scale.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy and Kevin:


I just went out and took some pictures of AristoCrafts long steel caboose (1/29), LGBs version (1/???), and Accucrafts (1/20.3) wooden NG caboose. That is the order they are in the pictures from left to right. 

I lined up the front of the cars. 





































The LGB is the longest and the narrowest. There isn't much difference in the height.

You guys owe me it is about 38 degrees out right now.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

More than that.... 

Ha! 

Its White out Chuck.. my my ... 

So does the A/C caboose need a slight stretch job here... looks the most out of place. 

Shorten the LGB also.... 

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk: As far as I'm concerned two of the three look reasonable behind their appropriate consist. The AC caboose may or may not be short. To me it is not an optical headache behind a 1:29 freight train, like the LGB caboose. The LGB caboose works, but I think that low cars in the consist before it might lessen the large appearance. A couple of longer (50') cars immediately in front might also help. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Have not had my A/C steel cabbies out yet!! 

By the looks tho, think I'll stay away from the stretched LGB unit .... 

No Fn3 cabbies yet either... maybe next year... 

D


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The Aristo cabeese scale a bit short, several inches and its a bit wider than scale if memory serves me... 

Some time ago (months) there was a thread with dimension and such... 

Michael


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Chuck- You are the MAN!!! Thanks for braving the cold and taking those shots, they really give an accurate picture of this caboose conundrum. BTW- I'm in Buffalo, so I feel your pain- It's a bit chilly out here too. Stay inside!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Michael, 

Can you clarify further? Is the A/C cabby short by scale inches - or short by real inches...? inquiring minds and all!?? 

THX - Dirk


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The measurements I recorded are below: 

Aristocraft Steel Cupola: 
@ 1:29 
L: 13-7/8” =33’-6” 

H: 6-1/2” =15’-8” 

W: 4-1/8” =10’ 

The drawings from Southern Pacific Common Standards are dated 12-19-1929, first units were not constructed until 1937. 

There were height variations due to the utilization of used Vulcan trucks. 

SP Steel Cupola Caboose: 
@1:29 
L: 36’-4” = 15” 

H: 14’-7” = 6” 

W: 9’-2” = 3-7/8” 

Michael


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My understanding is that the Aristo Craft caboose was modeled after a Lionel caboose, thus it's convoluted Dimensions. Too Short, Too Tall and Too Wide. 

So since we're on this subject, how does the LGB caboose scale out compared to the real SP caboose? Seems the width might be close. The length still seems too long, and the height seems too tall.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the LGB caboose might be pretty close as it is a standard gauge steel caboose, while the Accucraft caboose is narrow gauge. In looking at photos of real bay window caboose when I received my un-decorated USAT caboose, I found that they came in at least two different lengths. Seems most B&O Bay Window Caboose were of a shorter body style where some other roads used a longer body. So, depending on the road you are modeling, the LGB might be the correct or at least close to correct length. Still not sure about the height though.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The DRGW cabeeser is a longer Drovers Caboose, extra bunks for cattlemen on stock trains, cattle had to be watered and the cowboys went along. 

What I see looking at the last pic is the differences in the ladders, the 2 on the right have bigger steps than Aristo's on the left. 

LGB's rubber ruler Makes the car taller for narrow ga, but leaves it skinny to match it's older line. 

Aristo's looks good on Standard ga track and Accucraft looks right on Narrow Ga track. To me. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 12 Dec 2013 08:46 AM 
The DRGW cabeeser is a longer Drovers Caboose, extra bunks for cattlemen on stock trains, cattle had to be watered and the cowboys went along. 


John 


Hi John (AND not to nitpick







),

The D&RGW caboose that chuck has shown is not a Drover's caboose. It is a "long" caboose (#0574 for example), 30 footer i believe. The other 2-truck caboose used by the D&RGW was the 17 foot "Shorty". An example sits in the Colorado Railroad Museum, #0524). I believe the distinction was that a drover's caboose had a large side door?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Drover's Caboose" was a passenger car (combine) with a cupola. It was mostly used on the branch line to Pagosa Springs. The car was 44' 4" long pulling face to pulling face of couplers.

The LGB caboose in question is 17" long that is 1/2 an inch longer than an LGB 1:29 (?) standard gauge box car. I think that its problem is that it is too tall. the roof of the caboose is the same height as the LGB and USAt 1:29 box cars. Most pictures of cabooses have the roof of the caboose well below the roof of closed in freight cars. I'm not talking about the roof of the cupola.

Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 11 LGB 100 ton hopper cars. To me they look smaller than any of the Aristo or USA That I have. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gentlemen, Some drover's cabeese had side doors, not all. 
The Pagosa is an exception. 
Other railroads ran stock trains too. 
Be carefull speaking in absolutes, I should have include 'said car is typical of' myself

Size? Compared to what?










or


















Too skinny, too wide?

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 12 Dec 2013 01:31 PM 
I have 11 LGB 100 ton hopper cars. To me they look smaller than any of the Aristo or USA That I have. 

JJ 
LGB had 100 ton hoppers?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures can always be found to prove any point. Here are a couple from Minnesota to show big cars and little engines. I'm still looking for big engines and little cars, ie., 1:24 behind 1:20.3.



















Many of us are D&RGW fans and the Pagosa car is what we think of as a "Drover's Caboose". I'm sure there were others, but LGB's is what I think of when it is mentioned.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A LGB Santa Fe was pictured.... nothing close to the Unique Pagosa.... buddy that's apples and oranges besides Gary said Side Doors .... on cabooses. 

Chuck said; "Many of us are D&RGW fans and the Pagosa car is what we think of as a "Drover's Caboose". 
That was why I cautioned against absolutes.... 

People only see a couple and start assuming that is how all are, be carefull, there were many sizes and shapes.... 

In the 70s I was a gnat's eyelash from buying a caboose for $2000, delivered to the siding of my choice. The Santa Fe Station in Encinitas had been moved north and across Coast Hwy to Leucadia. I tried to convince the owner to rent me space for track and the caboose for a small hobby shop.... he said he had the same plans.... doubt it. 

John


----------

